# got my first white fish



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Headed out with some buds to Muskegon on sat. Fishing 42ft. Saw a fish at,15. Raced my minnow up there but went up to hole to check there was still a minnow first. Noticed x67 showed the fish race up after it. Dropped to 15 ft and bam fish on. Also caught a few small eyes. Real fish bleed. Just had to share. But whatever. Cheers


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice fish, I think you got a cisco, they are good too.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll second the Cisco comment, nice catch regardless, Cisco and WF are in the same family and taste almost identical


----------



## AlphaPlex20 (Jan 20, 2015)

great job man!


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys. Been hard to get out this winter. The mouth was on the bottom like a carp. I image searched Google. I am 99% sure it was a white. My budddys agreed. Does seem strange that the white fish was high. And extremely aggressive. He was very meaty. I joke with my buds and say.(if were gonna go fishing its worth going to Muskegon). When I caught the white I was yelling Johnny Johnny. My gaf was not in shanty. Johnny ran over and plucked him out of hole. And he said ( that's why we go to Muskegon ). Thanks again. Cheers


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

You know, after looking at the picture several times, I really can't tell for sure. It probably is a whitie.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a whitefish. I say Cisco


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Cisco tend to have the more round tubular bodies and blue mirror like scales.
Whitefish have a flatter shape, more of a hump and more of a gold hue

Cisco almost always cruise high in the water column. Whitefish tend to stick to the bottom.
We catch a lot of both up here. 

Nice fish!

If it was over "16 it is a master angler


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

There's 2 kinds of Whities.
It does look like a 'Scoe - but could very well be a (Menominee) round whitefish; unlike a lake whitefish.











http://www.maine.gov/ifw/fishing/species/identification/roundwhitefish.htm


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Wouldn't that be a very large menominee? Menominees would be a rare occurance here I think....not unheard of tho. Wouldn't menominee be on bottom too?

I'm guessing with the 'eyes being in the mix you were in relatively shallow water (not west end).


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

MoJoRisin' said:


> Wouldn't that be a very large menominee? Menominees would be a rare occurance here I think....not unheard of tho. Wouldn't menominee be on bottom too?
> 
> I'm guessing with the 'eyes being in the mix you were in relatively shallow water (not west end).


Menominee are usually smaller and they are more round in shape, they are also called tubilee, that fish is too large for one I think. I would bet cisco, but the only way to tell would be by seeing the mouth. Cisco are usually not as oily as a ******, almost as good eating, but not quite... great catch anyway.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Menominee are caught off the GH pier regularly Mojo....
They got tails & they can swim, I catch perch up high at times too...they all break "the rules" we make!

As far as size, yeah it would be a dandy and as far as the nomenclature of a Tullibee - that is another term for Cisco (lake herring), Lindner's 101 taught that a while ago - you'll have to find your own spelling classes though.
:lol:

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/areas/fisheries/baudette/whitefish.html

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_18958-45683--,00.html


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_46403-252442--,00.html


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/state_records_433983_7.pdf

Here's a few DNR links to read up on.

I have caught all 3, and while most Cisco are around 10-12" ~ I have purchased some over 18" smoked on the East side for a snack back in the smelt dipping days. :fish2:


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

That would be a huge menominee, and they don't typically suspend. 

There is the idea of "Occam's Razor" in which the simplest explanation is most likely correct. We are starting to out think the room here.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

These are ciscos from the GT bays, 5 or so of these are 20-21"


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> View attachment 75665
> 
> 
> View attachment 75667
> ...


Nice ones OD2C
And they NEVER suspend now do they??
:lol:
Not my 1st day at the rodeo....

_*I rest my case*_, to the the unknowing ~ continue on, talk amongst yourselves...
I have actually caught these fish and eaten them, so the proof is in the septic tank. I can show you where the hatch is should it require further investigation.
:evilsmile


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> Nice ones OD2C
> And they NEVER suspend now do they??
> :lol:
> Not my 1st day at the rodeo....
> ...



These guys basically always suspend, and are rarely deep near bottom


----------

